# New setup



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just got my Mazzer Major set up. Thanks to @CocoLoco for a few tips on the Daniel Wong doserless setup and @Cuprajakefor the kit itself. Just need some more practice now and better portafilter funnel than the one I currently have.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks amazing


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

You're welcome!

Set up look brilliant, very neat and tidy. Nice finish on the grinder, matches the machine.


----------

